# Harbor Freight Ultrasonic Cleaner Deal



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

This is a pretty good deal, they usually go on sale for $89.

I have the smaller one, works great.

http://www.harborfreight.com/25-lit...zIjoiNjkuOTkiLCJwcm9kdWN0X2lk
IjoiMzIyNyJ9


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

this is a pretty good cleaner, had one that worked good until cleaning fluid ate a hole in tank. Found out that you just use water in tank and put items to be cleaned in a smaller container with simple green and clr in it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*ultra sonic cleaner Pro grade for only $150*



trout250 said:


> this is a pretty good cleaner, had one that worked good until cleaning fluid ate a hole in tank. Found out that you just use water in tank and put items to be cleaned in a smaller container with simple green and clr in it.


I have burned thru several harbor freight cleaners. great cleaner for the money but, it has a short timer, no temp control the heating elements burn up, they dont last. I found a 5 liter cleaner that has temp control long timer and frequency control the best cleaner i have found for $150 i have two us cleaners that cost three time the price that are not as effective


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Allan said:


> I have burned thru several harbor freight cleaners. great cleaner for the money but, it has a short timer, no temp control the heating elements burn up, they dont last. I found a 5 liter cleaner that has temp control long timer and frequency control the best cleaner i have found for $150 i have two us cleaners that cost three time the price that are not as effective


Where at?


----------



## jamrice (Mar 6, 2010)

They are $79 now.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

allan if you don't mind saying where you got the 5 liter job. I could even clean some of my gun parts in that.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

$150 on ebay but if you dont clean 60 reels per month that harbor freight is the way to go at $64


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Allan said:


> $150 on ebay but if you dont clean 60 reels per month that harbor freight is the way to go at $64


This one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Stainle...562816?hash=item4afe920700:g:iRkAAOSwFnFV98aD

This might be good too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-S...021944?hash=item5d47d3cef8:g:l2MAAOSw~uhUnite


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

well i don't clean 60 reels a month for a business, but i clean reels for myself, wife, 2 sons a grandson and wife and various other friends and church members. I also reload so i'm pretty sure it won't go to waste.

thanks for the look up drundel.


----------

